# Please rate me 19 M 5'10



## sogwigy (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi everyone new here would love to start my looks maxing journey by knowing where I am starting off and what constructive criticism you guys have for me. I have gotten a bit fat over the christmas break from college but here is the pics.


----------



## androidcel (Jan 7, 2019)

Post better pics


----------



## Vipercel (Jan 7, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Post better pics


----------



## Spite (Jan 7, 2019)

over


----------



## Phad (Jan 7, 2019)

?why do these people make it soo easy


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 7, 2019)

what do you guys mean better pics? what should they have in them


Phad said:


> ?why do these people make it soo easy


sorry not the most educated on this stuff what did you mean by this 


androidcel said:


> Post better pics


any specific types you suggest?


Spite said:


> over


idk I look ethnic I guess what else is wrong


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## sogwigy (Jan 7, 2019)

I got some clearer and better pics in not sure what all this vague stuff means yet I know the haircut could be a lot better any other criticism you guys could offer would be great thanks


----------



## BoneMAXXING (Jan 7, 2019)

What race are you?
Your nose is ugly, your eye area sucks, your face lacks harmony and your lower third is weak.
You look too ethnic imo. I'm ethnic but I look nowhere near as ethnic as you.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 7, 2019)

profile pics are good but front is from too close


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 7, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> Hi everyone new here would love to start my looks maxing journey by knowing where I am starting off and what constructive criticism you guys have for me. I have gotten a bit fat over the christmas break from college but here is the pics.
> View attachment 11181
> View attachment 11182
> View attachment 11183


please post frontal pics.
> wax that horrible hair beetween the eyebrows
> define your beard by shaving the hair below the jawline, also define your beard in the cheeks
> get a good hairstyle like Pompadour


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 7, 2019)

dotacel said:


> profile pics are good but front is from too close


yea bro not the best at photos would any other types be necessary for a good evaluation?


----------



## BoneMAXXING (Jan 7, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> yea bro not the best at photos would any other types be necessary for a good evaluation?


Post a photo like this:


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 7, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> please post frontal pics.
> > wax that horrible hair beetween the eyebrows
> > define your beard by shaving the hair below the jawline, also define your beard in the cheeks


cool man thanks for the good advice here are some better pics I hope from a vacation 









BoneMAXXING said:


> Post a photo like this:


Here are a couple


----------



## Autist (Jan 7, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> what do you guys mean better pics? what should they have in them
> 
> sorry not the most educated on this stuff what did you mean by this
> 
> ...


He's saying you look like an Easter Island statue.


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 7, 2019)

Autist said:


> He's saying you look like an Easter Island statue.


Thanks man I dont rlly get it but cool


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 7, 2019)

@sogwigy Your head is similar to mine. It has like a bump on top.


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 7, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> @sogwigy Your head is similar to mine. It has like a bump on top.


yes it sucks I would need to get a good haircut to mask that crap
Anyone got like any psl ratings for me that I am starting off with thanks that way I know what I start with at the beginning of my journey


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 7, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> yes it sucks I would need to get a good haircut to mask that crap
> Anyone got like any psl ratings for me that I am starting off with thanks that way I know what I start with at the beginning of my journey


Download my profile picture so we can start a Skullcel cult. I think me and you are the only ones on this forum with this issue.
@sogwigy BTW, yes. If you grow out your hair you can mask it. That is what I do.


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 7, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Download my profile picture so we can start a Skullcel cult. I think me and you are the only ones on this forum with this issue.
> @sogwigy BTW, yes. If you grow out your hair you can mask it. That is what I do.


with hair it will give height so not too bad I am more curious as to what psl rating I would get as of now and what I should improve I got one good set of suggestions and was hoping more people could tune in over time too that would be great


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Jan 7, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> with hair it will give height so not too bad I am more curious as to what psl rating I would get as of now and what I should improve I got one good set of suggestions and was hoping more people could tune in over time too that would be great


You look good sexually attractive wise (no homo). You have a pretty good maxilla, strong jaw chisled face and wide cheekbones. Also your eye area is good in the lower eyelid area

Take my word for this, get skin lightening creams and



this hair length and even the highlight and I think you would be basically a slayer if you get his exact coloring in that pic. I'm actually interested cause I want to see you do well


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 7, 2019)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> You look good sexually attractive wise (no homo). You have a pretty good maxilla, strong jaw chisled face and wide cheekbones. Also your eye area is good in the lower eyelid area
> 
> Take my word for this, get skin lightening creams and
> View attachment 11219
> this hair length and even the highlight and I think you would be basically a slayer if you get his exact coloring in that pic. I'm actually interested cause I want to see you do well


Thanks man for the advice Ill start the hair growth journey and I need to cut body fat. In your experience is keeping your hair that length a hassle since I am an engineering student I dont have much time to spend on the hair after showers does it take a lot of maintenance


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Jan 7, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> Thanks man for the advice Ill start the hair growth journey and I need to cut body fat. In your experience is keeping your hair that length a hassle since I am an engineering student I dont have much time to spend on the hair after showers does it take a lot of maintenance


Not really for me it takes like 30 seconds just put the product in and then bursh your hand to readjust it throughout the day. 

But I would recommend the skin lightening creams if you live in the west, and I would like to see the blonde highlight you could get that done cheaply.


----------



## SHARK (Jan 7, 2019)

Damn son you are SO close.

Pros: Great jawline/lower third, low hairline

Cons: Nose is a little too wide.

Eye area fucks you over real bad. Like basically it makes every other feature irrelevant. If you could somehow lower the outer half of your eyebrows it might look good. Wish I had software so I could morph.

Notice how the guy below's eyebrows are straight, and yours curve up.


----------



## Final82 (Jan 7, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> Hi everyone new here would love to start my looks maxing journey by knowing where I am starting off and what constructive criticism you guys have for me. I have gotten a bit fat over the christmas break from college but here is the pics.
> View attachment 11181
> View attachment 11182
> View attachment 11183



Are you curry ?


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 7, 2019)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Not really for me it takes like 30 seconds just put the product in and then bursh your hand to readjust it throughout the day.
> 
> But I would recommend the skin lightening creams if you live in the west, and I would like to see the blonde highlight you could get that done cheaply.


cool thanks so much for the advice Im going to start on that now


SHARK said:


> Damn son you are SO close.
> 
> Pros: Great jawline/lower third, low hairline
> 
> ...


Amazing advice from you too thanks so much for this I never noticed this but now I will be looking into eyebrow maxing because I was under the impression that my thick eyebrows were a good quality and I had a shitty lower third didnt ever thing its the other way


Final82 said:


> Are you curry ?


Yeah bro unfortunately I hate my race genes


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Jan 7, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Post better pics


is that guy in your profile pic orb? looks like a machine with them zygos and chin lol


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 7, 2019)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> is that guy in your profile pic orb? looks like a machine with them zygos and chin lol


wot is orb


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 7, 2019)

High T ogre lacking in symmetry/harmony. Sort of reminds me of DonKEK.


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 7, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> High T ogre lacking in symmetry/harmony.


What exactly is a high T ogre I dont know this terminology


----------



## Nibba (Jan 7, 2019)

"Hi guys currycel26 here can u give me a rate ?? and maybe a Reddit gold?? Also if any female are here feel free to pm me if you're feeling naughty haha :3"


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 7, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> What exactly is a high T ogre I dont know this terminology


Ogre means to just get as big as possible without any thought of looking pretty. Usually involves shaving head too (which I don't recommend cause of your skull type) and going on roids.

Orb was a famous looksmaxxer.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 7, 2019)

high t means masculine looking (which is good)


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 7, 2019)

Nibba said:


> "Hi guys currycel26 here can u give me a rate ?? and maybe a Reddit gold?? Also if any female are here feel free to pm me if you're feeling naughty haha :3"


Again you are going to have to explain this to me because I am lost as to what reddit and females have to do with this


RedPilledStemcel said:


> high t means masculine looking (which is good)





AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Ogre means to just get as big as possible without any thought of looking pretty. Usually involves shaving head too (which I don't recommend cause of your skull type) and going on roids.
> 
> Orb was a famous looksmaxxer.


ah cool thanks for the detailed explanations starting to get the hang of this terminology


----------



## Nibba (Jan 7, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> Again you are going to have to explain this to me because I am lost as to what reddit and females have to do with this


I'm just messing with u bro I do this to everyone who makes a rate thread. Anyway u look good. Maybe look into hydroquinone 4% cream. It will help lighten your skin. And good forward growth. Also lose the glasses and style ur hair like that one Indian in the thread yesterday


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 7, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I'm just messing with u bro I do this to everyone who makes a rate thread. Anyway u look good. Maybe look into hydroquinone 4% cream. It will help lighten your skin. And good forward growth. Also lose the glasses and style ur hair like that one Indian in the thread yesterday


Oh lol alright I wasn't even sure if you were making fun of me or what but yeah thanks for the constructive advice seems skin lightening seems to be a popular look maxing suggestion and I am planning to buy a cream or three pack of several products even though I am fairly light for a shitskin I am not determined to get down to a much lower skin tone and the hair suggestion is good I will grow it during this school semester thankfully these lookmaxing suggestions seem to be quick fixes in my routine not rlly time consuming things anyways thanks to all comments giving great advice I definately like you guys a lot more than lookism.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 7, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> Oh lol alright I wasn't even sure if you were making fun of me or what but yeah thanks for the constructive advice seems skin lightening seems to be a popular look maxing suggestion and I am planning to buy a cream or three pack of several products even though I am fairly light for a shitskin I am not determined to get down to a much lower skin tone and the hair suggestion is good I will grow it during this school semester thankfully these lookmaxing suggestions seem to be quick fixes in my routine not rlly time consuming things anyways thanks to all comments giving great advice I definately like you guys a lot more than lookism.


yes even though everyone loves to act tough this place is full of nicecels (especially @Nibba)


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 7, 2019)

@sogwigy Download my profile picture and make it your profile picture too




See bro. Mine is similar to yours, but my hair hides it. So yeah, grow yours out for sure


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 7, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> @sogwigy Download my profile picture and make it your profile picture too
> View attachment 11239
> 
> See bro. Mine is similar to yours, but my hair hides it. So yeah, grow yours out for sure


For sure dude I see you have good forward growth through the hair I’m planning on going for a more spiked up hairstyle since I have a compact face and cuz height boost but I’ll join the head bump cult once I get home


dotacel said:


> yes even though everyone loves to act tough this place is full of nicecels (especially @Nibba)


For sure Seems legit I was wrong for trying lookin first it’s way less polished and tight knit than this place


SHARK said:


> Damn son you are SO close.
> 
> Pros: Great jawline/lower third, low hairline
> 
> ...


I think they are a bit too long on the ends I need to get them professionally trimmed to the right length to it does not look as if they are curving around the eye towards the end plus this next semester my goal is to move away from this ogre haircut I literally just had it done to confirm my hairline was fine


----------



## Nibba (Jan 7, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> Oh lol alright I wasn't even sure if you were making fun of me or what but yeah thanks for the constructive advice seems skin lightening seems to be a popular look maxing suggestion and I am planning to buy a cream or three pack of several products even though I am fairly light for a shitskin I am not determined to get down to a much lower skin tone and the hair suggestion is good I will grow it during this school semester thankfully these lookmaxing suggestions seem to be quick fixes in my routine not rlly time consuming things anyways thanks to all comments giving great advice I definately like you guys a lot more than lookism.


Yeah man glad I can help. Lmk if u need advice. I'd review the looksmaxing archive that's stickied


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 7, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Yeah man glad I can help. Lmk if u need advice. I'd review the looksmaxing archive that's stickied


For sure dude


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Jan 7, 2019)

you are still being bluepilled in the comments here tbh


AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> @sogwigy Download my profile picture and make it your profile picture too
> View attachment 11239
> 
> See bro. Mine is similar to yours, but my hair hides it. So yeah, grow yours out for sure


are you posting from a prison?


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 7, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> you are still being bluepilled in the comments here tbh
> 
> are you posting from a prison?


Yes


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 7, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> you are still being bluepilled in the comments here tbh
> 
> are you posting from a prison?


If you have any constructive criticism of stuff to improve I would gladly hear it


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Jan 7, 2019)

skin lightening, rhino, hairstyle is the obvious first step


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 7, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> skin lightening, rhino, hairstyle is the obvious first step


What’s rhino mean and yea hairstyle is shit need to get on that fair skin action too


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 7, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> What’s rhino mean and yea hairstyle is shit need to get on that fair skin action too


It means plastic surgery on your nose


----------



## androidcel (Jan 7, 2019)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> is that guy in your profile pic orb? looks like a machine with them zygos and chin lol


yes


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 7, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> It means plastic surgery on your nose


Aite cool


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Jan 7, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> What’s rhino mean and yea hairstyle is shit need to get on that fair skin action too


nosejob


----------



## Phad (Jan 7, 2019)

Dye that hair a different shade. That thick jet black with that type of curry skin makes you look more foreign and lose appeal. Dark brown or afghani red type of hair would make you appealing to more types of females


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Jan 7, 2019)

and the criticism was constructive the first time around considering the sibject of the thread which is a rating, i dont know numbers but ugly,


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 8, 2019)

Phad said:


> Dye that hair a different shade. That thick jet black with that type of curry skin makes you look more foreign and lose appeal. Dark brown or afghani red type of hair would make you appealing to more types of females


Ah makes sense man


Phad said:


> Dye that hair a different shade. That thick jet black with that type of curry skin makes you look more foreign and lose appeal. Dark brown or afghani red type of hair would make you appealing to more types of females


What about getting like colored contacts I have regular contacts rn anyways planning on upgrading in the summer would you guys suggest that to make me look less shitskin and what color is recommended


----------



## Phad (Jan 8, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> Ah makes sense man
> 
> What about getting like colored contacts I have regular contacts rn anyways planning on upgrading in the summer would you guys suggest that to make me look less shitskin and what color is recommended


I personally wouldn’t recommend contacts cuz anything like that people usually notice. but if you are I would recommend you stay away from the blue and greens as rn your skin and overal racial harmony wouldn’t suit it. pick like a hazel or light brown. Brown eyes do look good it’s just that most people have dark ass eyes and then correspond brown eyes with a ugly eye color rather than the shade of brown


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 8, 2019)

Phad said:


> I personally wouldn’t recommend contacts cuz anything like that people usually notice. but if you are I would recommend you stay away from the blue and greens as rn your skin and overal racial harmony wouldn’t suit it. pick like a hazel or light brown. Brown eyes do look good it’s just that most people have dark ass eyes and then correspond brown eyes with a ugly eye color rather than the shade of brown


True makes sense I’ll check out the shades of light brown they offer idk about people noticing people at my uni seem to be pretty caught up with their own shit lmao not like I have a massive amount of friends anyways


----------



## Hunter (Jan 9, 2019)

2.5/10.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 9, 2019)

Wassup pajeet,welcome home.


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 9, 2019)

Hunter said:


> 2.5/10.





RichardSpencel said:


> Wassup pajeet,welcome home.


Didn’t realize this is still active


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 11, 2019)

Hey guys I'm back got some good feedback last time and started implementing it. So the simplest and quickest thing I saw as a fix was the shit haircut so here are some pics of a post haircut face today let me know if you guys think I went up a bit. Also I am working on getting the skin lightening creams as staying out of the sun cannot seem to make me look fair indoors. Any feedback is greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 12, 2019)

You remind me so much of me when I had my hair short... You should let it grow long on top and sides.




When I get enough money, I will visit DR eppley to see if he can change skull shape somewhat. He said he can reduce up to 5-7mm by bone burring. Doesn't seem like a lot, but over a large portion of the head it make a difference. He also does back of head augmentation for flat heads.

I will do both when I get the money in 2-4 years.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jan 12, 2019)

Still weird looking currycel


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Jan 12, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> Hey guys I'm back got some good feedback last time and started implementing it. So the simplest and quickest thing I saw as a fix was the shit haircut so here are some pics of a post haircut face today let me know if you guys think I went up a bit. Also I am working on getting the skin lightening creams as staying out of the sun cannot seem to make me look fair indoors. Any feedback is greatly appreciated thanks.



consider earrings, black filled small holes.


on most photos you pasted you looked autistic as hell and i thought it would be rude to say it so i wanted to not post anything


but on middle picture in post I quoted you look fine somehow


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 12, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Still weird looking currycel





mybrainabusesme said:


> consider earrings, black filled small holes.
> 
> 
> on most photos you pasted you looked autistic as hell and i thought it would be rude to say it so i wanted to not post anything
> ...




Any thing else you guys think I can looks max other than the stuff I have been told about. The ratings idea is good tho


mybrainabusesme said:


> consider earrings, black filled small holes.
> 
> 
> on most photos you pasted you looked autistic as hell and i thought it would be rude to say it so i wanted to not post anything
> ...


Yea I take shit pics never liked being in them



AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> You remind me so much of me when I had my hair short... You should let it grow long on top and sides.
> View attachment 12165
> 
> When I get enough money, I will visit DR eppley to see if he can change skull shape somewhat. He said he can reduce up to 5-7mm by bone burring. Doesn't seem like a lot, but over a large portion of the head it make a difference. He also does back of head augmentation for flat heads.
> ...


I’m going to try growing it and give it volume up top so it hides that


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jan 12, 2019)

Grow your hair out long and wear blue contacts if you're willing. Fix your eyebrows and don't forget to squintfraud


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 12, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Grow your hair out long and wear blue contacts if you're willing. Fix your eyebrows and don't forget to squintfraud


What advice would you give to fix the eye area because it looks like if I squintfraud the eye does not look as hooded


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jan 12, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> What advice would you give to fix the eye area because it looks like if I squintfraud the eye does not look as hooded



Tbh there's not much you can do for eye area unless you're going for risky surgery. Like I said if you're willing to wear different colour contacts then your eyes will stand out more and mask the flaws. Also, you have to casually squintfraud, just flex your lower eyelids a little bit rather than overdoing it.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## sogwigy (Jan 12, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Tbh there's not much you can do for eye area unless you're going for risky surgery. Like I said if you're willing to wear different colour contacts then your eyes will stand out more and mask the flaws. Also, you have to casually squintfraud, just flex your lower eyelids a little bit rather than overdoing it.


Ah ok cool thanks I’m thinking about getting super light brown or hazel rather than blue tho because my skin color is light for Indians but still not white what do you think of that choice and reasoning or should I go for grey or blue or smt like that


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 12, 2019)

Time to talibanmax or join isis, thats the only path to take at this point


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 12, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Time to talibanmax or join isis, thats the only path to take at this point


Of course dude you going to join me?


Felix97 said:


>


How I thought I would get hooded eyes


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 12, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> Of course dude you going to join me?


Got blue eyes and white skin I would be beheaded


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 12, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Still weird looking currycel


Did anything improve or nah


Psychonaut said:


> Got blue eyes and white skin I would be beheaded


same course of action for me probably once they find out I’m Hindu


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 12, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> same course of action for me probably once they find out I’m Hindu


Just pray to mecca and pretend and you'll be good ?


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 12, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Just pray to mecca and pretend and you'll be good ?


Fosho


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jan 12, 2019)

4 - / 10

5 is average


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 12, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> 4 - / 10
> 
> 5 is average


Makes sense


----------



## BoneMAXXING (Jan 12, 2019)

What curry race are you? You look like you're from Uttar Pradesh or Bihar.


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 12, 2019)

BoneMAXXING said:


> What curry race are you? You look like you're from Uttar Pradesh or Bihar.


I’m maharashtrian so central parents are from Mumbai would have liked to be Kashmiri if not white cuz lighter skin tho


----------



## BoneMAXXING (Jan 12, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> I’m maharashtrian so central parents are from Mumbai would have liked to be Kashmiri if not white cuz lighter skin tho


I'm Punjabi Pothowari. Dad is dark skinned, mother has Pashtun genes so light skinned. I came out lighter skinned in the end.


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 12, 2019)

BoneMAXXING said:


> I'm Punjabi Pothowari. Dad is dark skinned, mother has Pashtun genes so light skinned. I came out lighter skinned in the end.


Nice bro I look lighter than most of my kind in natural light but idk how to look lighter indoors cuz hair and eye color can be maxed to look white no problem


----------



## BoneMAXXING (Jan 12, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> Nice bro I look lighter than most of my kind in natural light but idk how to look lighter indoors cuz hair and eye color can be maxed to look white no problem


Fair & Lovely max tbh.
Otherwise it's over for currycels.


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 12, 2019)

BoneMAXXING said:


> Fair & Lovely max tbh.
> Otherwise it's over for currycels.


Damn does it actually work that well. I’m not starting off from nigger skin level would like 2 shades lighter I haven’t had much experience with looksmaxing with these creams and staying out of the sun only takes you so far. Do you have any good recommendations for such products


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 12, 2019)

Mogs me.



BoneMAXXING said:


> I'm Punjabi Pothowari. Dad is dark skinned, mother has Pashtun genes so light skinned. I came out lighter skinned in the end.


Do you have any pics of you? PM me.


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 12, 2019)

BoneMAXXING said:


> Fair & Lovely max tbh.
> Otherwise it's over for currycels.


Yea this is what I look like in natural light fairly light just wondering if lightening creams help with darker looking skin indoors


----------

